# thrust belts



## Erick Gabriel

Hola, estoy haciendo unas traducciones de artículos de geología y van dos veces que me encuentro con la palabra "thrust" y no sé como incluirla en el texto. Esta es la frase:

"...that extends from the sub-Andean thrust belts..." 

Les agradezco su ayuda.


----------



## Caliban

Es una suerte de falla geológica. Creo que se traduce como Falla Inversa.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thrust_faults
http://www.astromia.com/tierraluna/fallas.htm

Saludos,
Caliban


----------



## Erick Gabriel

Gracias Caliban por el enlace.  Ahora entiendo más a que hace referencia este término en geología.  Por cierto, creo que en este caso es "cinturones transpresivos" que es un sistema de fallas inversas, pero aún no estoy seguro.


----------



## maicitos

Thrusts son cabalgamientos (fallas inversas de bajo ángulo). Espero que te sirva


----------



## Erick Gabriel

Gracias maicitos por tu respuesta.


----------



## Nikky_M

*thrust belt --> cinturón de cabalgamiento* ... respondi tarde pero asi es el termino  _thrust_= siempre _cabalgadura o cabalgamiento_ y _belt _siempre _cinturón _a diferencia de _Ridge _que es _cordón _de algo o _cordón montñoso_ de algo (ej. North Atlantic Ridge= Dorsal Atlántica norte) saludos.


----------



## Nikky_M

tu traducción seria  _que se extiende desde el cinturón de cabalgamiento sub-Andino hasta._.... X LADO

saludos


----------



## Erick Gabriel

Nikky_M said:


> tu traducción seria  _que se extiende desde el cinturón de cabalgamiento sub-Andino hasta._.... X LADO
> 
> saludos




En español usamos la palabra corrimiento para este concepto (una zona, cinturón, de cabalgamiento). Gracias de todas maneras, la traducción de cada término por separado es muy ilustrativo para poder encontrar el sentido a la frase y descifrar la traducción correcta.


----------



## Nikky_M

aaa chuta! bueno es que google lo dice !!! asi lo encontre en la mayoria de las revistas de geologia segun Scielo  (revista de geologia chilena) por ello asumo que su traducción es _cinturón de cabalgamiento _


entonces me dices que es _cinturón de corrimiento_?

si es asi muchas gracias por la corrección !!! me encuentro haciendo mi tesis sobre geologia (especificamente de FORELAND BASIN SYSTEMS)  pero mi tesis es de traducción logicamente y tengo artos terminos que me han costado mucho dar con ellos !!! si tienes algun glosario ingles español seria de gran ayuda!!! 

_subduction loads_ por ejemplo no lo he podido encontrar en ninguno de mis glosarios ni google! 

creo que LOAD  es _carga_, no estoy segura 

saludos


----------



## Erick Gabriel

No cinturón de corrimiento sino corrimiento únicamente, que se refiere a una gran zona de cabalgamientos. Yo soy geólogo, por eso conozco bien los términos en español, pero en ocasiones los falsos amigos de ingles a español pueden causar muchos problemas. De hecho ya ha comenzado a ser desusado la palabra cinturón (por lo menos en español), aunque cuando lo leemos lo entendemos ahora se usa más napas. Esos diccionarios son muy escasos y la vez que logré tener uno fue en físico, no en digital, y muy antiguo. Trataré de seguir tus preguntas para ver en que puedo ayudarte.


----------



## Nikky_M

Muchas gracias entonces por la traducción. Corregido en mi glosario.
[...]
Saludos


----------

